# New game - San Antonio, TX



## guido1999 (Oct 30, 2002)

Looking for mature gamers for a new campaign.  Average age is between 25 and 35.  Play on Sundays from 2PM till 7PM.  If interested plaese email me at james_serra99@hotmail.com.


----------

